# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > О нас >  На что вы потратили первую зарплату?

## Irina

_Сегодня прочитала, что, согласно опросу, 25% россиян забыли, на что потратили свой первый заработок.
А вы помните на что его потратили?_

----------


## Sanych

Помню. Получил толстую пачку "волков", около 8-ми тысяч за практику в начале 90-х годов. Эт ещё когда на деньгах зверята всякие были. Ездили в Борисов с матерью, в основном одежда, бритву ещё себе купил )))

----------


## Irina

А я отношусь к числу тех, кто не помнит)))

----------


## Akasey

наверное пропил,хз, может купил одежды какой, но половину точно пропил

----------


## Asteriks

Не помню. Кажется, подарок маме купила. Не уверена.

----------


## fIzdrin

а я помню,духи"Клима"матери,поч  ти треть,остальное прогулял.-)

----------


## Marusja

а я купила большой торт, клавиатуру и колонки (колонки до сих пор работают - 5 лет уже)

----------


## vova230

А я проел. Учился я и дополнительный заработок существенно пригодился, а то с одной стипендии не особенно разгонишся.

----------


## Alex

Зарплату не помню, а вот первую стипендию до сих пор помню в деталях. Выдали за 2 месяца и я пошел купил часы Слава противоударные и пылевлагозащитные - 69 рублей, шел 1976 год. Конечно мне попало от родителей, но они пригодились в будущем - на спор в бокале водки 5 минут, а им хоть бы што. Лафа завершилась, когда вместо водки было взято шампанское - "Советское Шампанское" всех сильней и оно победило, а часы пришлось нести в ремонт, но это уже были другие часы...

----------


## ПаранойА

С гордостью отдала родителям) Ну что поделаешь раз надо)

----------


## PatR!oT

помню что я первое купил за свои деньги это был радио приемник который работает и по сей день )))  )

----------

